# Caad9 SRAM Force Build



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

This bike started as a Caad9 5 a couple months back, I was going to upgrade the seatpost, saddle, stem, and bars first but found a deal on a SRAM Force group and set of '09 Ksyrium Elites I just couldn't pass up. I love the wheels and I actually like the saddle. The stock seatpost and stem will probably be the next to go, but I have diapers to buy and a wife with a shopping habit to support in the meantime.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

man it looks great, its the exact build i wont to, but in a 54 cm . give me your hook up name lol . enjoy your ridin tom, oh one more thing white ritchey stem and white bar tape


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> This bike started as a Caad9 5 a couple months back, I was going to upgrade the seatpost, saddle, stem, and bars first but found a deal on a SRAM Force group and set of '09 Ksyrium Elites I just couldn't pass up. I love the wheels and I actually like the saddle. The stock seatpost and stem will probably be the next to go, but I have diapers to buy and a wife with a shopping habit to support in the meantime.


Looks awesome! I've tried the Elite's on a Caad9, definitely great wheels.

I know you put in quite a bit of miles, I'm surprised you kept the saddle (although it does look pretty cool). I took that saddle right off and replaced it with an Aliante, let me know if you want mine as a back up.

Not sure about the red tape though, maybe red tape on a white bar?  I'm using white Deda cork.

I'll probably upgrade the seatpost to a Thomson, bar+stem, (something white for the bling). Sram group next year - still loving the Force group after putting more miles on it?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

The red tape was just laying around my LBS so I threw it on, is it hard to keep your white tape clean? As far as the saddle is concerned, I've had no problems with it yet and I've been averaging about 150 miles a week. I love the SRAM group, I like the double tap and the feel of the levers in my hands. The paddles will also extend back into my hands when I'm riding in the drops for easier shifting. I'll definitely be putting on a white stem and post when the bank account permits.

My only complaint is the white is difficult to keep clean, especially with all the rain we've been having here lately.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Looks like a fine machine, now get out and ride it like you stole it.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> The red tape was just laying around my LBS so I threw it on, is it hard to keep your white tape clean?


The original tape that came on the bars got dirty really fast. Now I have Deda cork and it's been holding up way better (I do wear gloves). 



> My only complaint is the white is difficult to keep clean, especially with all the rain we've been having here lately.


I hear you! Since I live in NM it's not really an issue, but I got caught in a rain storm last Sunday and the bike looked like crap (lots of fine dust here), had to do a pretty thorough cleaning - wouldn't want to do that every weekend. Also, it was no fun discovering that the OEM Tekro breaking pads really suck in the rain


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, that factory white tape was a dirt magnet. I might have to look into some Deda tape. The stopping power of the Tektro brakes is sufficient, but I noticed a major improvement with the Force brakes. I don't think you get as much rain there as we do in NC, but I went to Kool-Stop Salmon brake pads on my Fondriest and they work well in wet conditions.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

I think PBK is having a sale on Deda tape right now, that's where I got mine.

Part of the problem with the brake pads was the fine sand/dust we have here in NM - with the rain I was getting from the rim on the pads and seriously impeding my braking. I was thinking KS Salmon as well, they seem to work great in any circumstances, and will definitely hold up in the rain.

Early summer is usually monsoon season here.

PS: I envy your awesome white garage door


----------

